# Chinese Algae Eater has developed a light spot



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello, I have had my Chinese Algae Eater (Sucking Catfish) for about 3 years now, and I noticed about an hour ago that, on its left side, about 5 scales have lightened in colour. Aside from this, they are normal, but I'm afraid of this escalating into something worse.










Thanks in advance.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope this helps:
http://www.waterlife.co.uk/waterlife/images/Tropical-freshwater-chart.pdf
Even if you can't see what your fish has, it might help diagnose.
One thing I learned - only treat when you're positive you've identified the symptoms.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't see a lot there in your photo. If it is only on one side, it could be a mildly infected scrape. That can get worse, and you will need very clean water to combat it.
He/she looks kind of ragged - that is not a young fish and it looks like I feel on Monday mornings. You may want to get some extra food to it - zuccini or other veggies specifically for it.
That will make you raise your water changes though.

it's actually not a catfish - it's a barb.

Looking closely, is it raised, like a plaque?


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

It's sitting on top of a cucumber. Its the only way to coax it out long enough to snap a photo. Based on the chart, it looks like skin irritation. After examining the spot closer, there is a slight bulge, so it seems like fungus. I have also noticed that one of the tanks other inhabitants has fungus, so Protozin seems the way to go.

Lucky thing we caught on to it as soon as we did. Thank you so much.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Just watch out - fungus is a secondary infection. It is never the "cause of itself", and you always have to seek out the real villain.
Usually, it is dirt - either through not enough water changes (under 25% weekly) or a problem in the filtration. It can also come from fighting - a likely cause with a fish like your Chinese algae eater. They do become more aggressive with age.
A bacterial infection on the skin will also bulge.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Well we do have a Fighting Fish, but its too intimidated by the Catfish to really approach it. The fish do nip at each other occasionally, so it's a possibility I guess. We just bought some medicine today. I'll write back in a few days of the results.


----------

